# pcmcia-cs-cis and udev [Solved]

## guni

Hi,

I have a orinoco_cs internal network card and a prism 2.5 pcmcia card.

I want to load orinoco_cs for the internal card and hostap_cs for the prism 2.5 card.

Anyone an idea how to do this with pcmcia-cs-cis and udev?

PS: otherwise I have to use the "old" pcmcia-cs methodLast edited by guni on Wed Oct 11, 2006 5:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jeanfrancis

Do you have compiled your kernel with the support of those cards?

I use the orinoco_cs for my wireless card and it works fine using the kernel support as modules, and the pcmcia-cs package.

I didn't have to start /etc/init.d/pcmcia to get the card working.

For your two cards, I think you will have to start it. Make sure you have coldplug installed and starting at boot...

The pcmcia script is supposed to recognise your cards and use the proper module for each of them...

----------

## guni

I dont have the old pcmcia-cs, but i use the pcmcia-cs-cis with pcmciautils.

With the old pcmcia-cs, u just edit /etc/pcmcia/config to load the right driver.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Why don't you use pcmciautils and pcmcia-cs ? That's what I have here and everything works fine...

----------

## guni

I guess u r not familiar with the prism cards. They can use both orinoco_cs and hostap_cs.

I want to use only hostap_cs for my pcmcia card. But it seems that eventhough I adjusted /etc/pcmcia/config, it still wants to load orinoco.

When I leave orinoco_cs out of the kernel it works fine with hostap_cs.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hmm....

Even if you change (is that what you changed?) this part to bind the hostap_cs?

```

#

# Wireless network adapters

#

card "Intersil PRISM2 11 Mbps Wireless Adapter"

  manfid 0x0156, 0x0002

  bind "orinoco_cs"

```

You also need to add yourself a device if hostap_cs does not exist:

```

device "hostap_cs"

  class "network" module "hostap_cs"

```

This is maybe what you tried...

----------

## guni

Yes that was what I tried. I even tried modules.aliases  :Sad: 

Is there another way?

----------

## jeanfrancis

Well... hmmm....   :Laughing: 

I hope any Prism guru will be able to help you  :Smile:   I only worked with the Orinoco driver  :Sad: 

----------

## guni

Its working now... (with pcmcia-cs) not cs-cis

Was a duplicate device in config...

thnx

----------

## jeanfrancis

Great  :Smile: 

Don't forget to put [Solved] to your post  :Smile: 

----------

## guni

My original ? is not solved.

 :Sad: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

Oh...  :Wink: 

So if we summarise you're able to load the hostap-cs module for your PrismII card but you're not able to use both of your cards (one with Orinoco and the other one with PrismII)?

----------

